# Causes of all four disc brake stick/rubbing?



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

So I took my car for a short cruise sunday and seemed like I was having a caliper locking up. When I got back home I did a feel of the (wheels) and all for wheels were hot... One more than the others. So I came to the conclusion that probably all four were sticking if its causing the wheels/rims to get hot. Also caused the engine to overheat. All components are relatively new. Not much info out there on all four sticking but what I found seem like it pointed to the rod between the master cylinder and the brake booster is a tad to long causing it not to release fully. Worked fine for awhile but been doing it lately. Does that make sense? Put the car up in the air earlier and all four wheels are loose. started it up and put it it in gear and pump the brakes and no stick.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes the rod could be sticking, the master cylinder could be worn out and not returning, the proportioning valve also could be malfunctioning,....air in the system especially in the master cylinder can cause problems as well. Try for a good bleed of the whole system and check rod, MC and proportioning valve for sticking or locking up.

Keep your Brake fluid fresh, it is very hydroscopic, which means it rapidly absorbs moisture which contaminates the system.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Master cylinders have a long throw and a short throw for the rod that sticks out of the brake booster, you have to make sure you match the MC you put on with the length of the rod sticking out, you can bolt on the wrong one, but the MC plunger is then too far into the bore,...and you can have some forced sticking on all wheels. Something to check.


----------

